# Sony kdl-40m4000



## Troy (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola tengo un problema con esta lcd sony no prende nada ni el led de stand by ya cheque la fuente y al parecer esta bien creo que el problema viene de la placa controladora pero no se por donde empezar alguna idea?? 
Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## nocta (Jun 28, 2012)

Podrías subir imágenes de la fuente de ambos lados?

Un saludo.


----------



## Troy (Jun 28, 2012)

Aquí dejo el link con fotos nocta 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/20120628225907.jpg/
Saludos


----------



## odre80 (Jun 29, 2012)

No me sale la imgen, os pasa a alguno tambien?


----------



## nocta (Jun 29, 2012)

Esta foto es de la fuente? http://imageshack.us/f/845/20120628225728.jpg/ Porque la del link no es la fuente claramente.
Si podés, subí unas con un poco de mejor calidad.

Yo no veo la entrada de AC. Por ejemplo, los monitores tienen un zócalo para el cable que va a la pared.


----------



## Troy (Jun 29, 2012)

Si nocta lo siento no tienen orden pero esa es foto de la fuente y aquí esta la fuente mas detallada si necesitan otra área o mas enfoque en una me dicen,Gracias.
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/8563/20120628225728.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/378/20120628225824.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2152/20120628225819.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8563/20120628225728.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/378/20120628225824.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2152/20120628225819.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/281/20120628225806.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/11/20120628225756.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/20120629105555.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/20120629105545.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/20120629105538.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/20120629105530.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/20120629105519.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/20120629105507.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/20120629105458.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/20120629105425.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/20120629105414.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/20120628225819.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/20120628225824.jpg/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2012)

odre80 dijo:


> No me sale la imgen, os pasa a alguno tambien?


si salen ¡¡




pero si solo ves el enlace es por que troy no uso la herramienta para pegar imagenes 
*



*
entonces si ven como la imagen que puse mas arriva


----------



## Troy (Jul 6, 2012)

Encontre que todos los mosfets estaban abiertos los he cambiado pero aun no enciende nada alguna idea? Gracias


----------



## nocta (Jul 7, 2012)

Qué voltaje tenés en el puente rectificador y el capacitor (condensador) principal?


----------



## roberto lopez (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola, saludos a todos..... yo tambien tengo un problema con una TV de estas, de momento estoy en busca del diagrama. El problema es exactamente el mismo pues no presenta señales de vida, al medir voltajes se notan erraticos, de momento se eleva a conectarse y al otro momento ya no hay, si aun no encuentras la falla podemos ayudarnos.


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 18, 2016)

buena amigo, yo tengo un problema parecido, a diferencia que mi tv si enciende, al encender se queda pegado en la imagen de BRAVIA y de allí no hace mas nada, solo obedece la orden de apagar y encender. es un Tv Sony KDL-32M4000, gracias de ante mano


----------

